# Miscellaneous > Structured Query Language (SQL) >  I need to pass a password using sql

## ezecastle

Hi,  I have a table that stores names and passwords for users who need to log into an application.

I need to write something to handle this type of thing but I'm not sure which is the best way to do it.

The user can select his/her username from a drop down list and then has another field to enter his/her's password.  If the password matches the password in the table for the username selected then they get access if not they can't log in. 

Any ideas on the best way to do this?   

Thanks in advance

----------


## rmiao

Did you encrypt pwd in sql table?

----------

